# perving over/on



## rupertbrooke

'He likes perving over (on) a woman's arse/women's arses'. 
This is an idiom in English, ultimately derived from Australian soaps & means:-
_To act as or like a sexual pervert, esp. to look at someone lustfully or pruriently; (in weakened sense) to look at something or someone with excessive interest. _

_The object certainly does need to be aware of the one "perving on" them. In fact, the object doesn't even have to be a person, it could be a painting, or an inanimate object (for example a sexual fetish object) or even an idea _but generally is applied to lustful & perverted looking at certain parts of a woman's body. Is there a corresponding Turkish colloquialism?

I hope this question is not perceived as too offensive to our women contributors but I have heard women using the term as a criticism of such behaviour. Example:-
'Are you perving on me?!'


----------



## Muchacha Turca

Hello rupertbrooke,

I have directly thought in these verbs, absolutaly colloquial, 'sarkıntılık etmek' and 'asılmak' but these are using just for women.

Woman to man: ''Bana asılıyor musun?!'' or ''Bana sarkıntılık mı ediyorsun?''. All these frases mean 'Are you perving on me?!' Maybe there are more examples but these are first verbs that i have remembered at the first sight.


----------



## Rallino

Muchacha Turca said:


> Hello rupertbrooke,
> 
> I have directly thought in these verbs, absolutaly colloquial, 'sarkıntılık etmek' and 'asılmak' but these are using just for women.
> 
> Woman to man: ''Bana asılıyor musun?!'' or ''Bana sarkıntılık mı ediyorsun?''. All these frases mean 'Are you perving on me?!' Maybe there are more examples but these are first verbs that i have remembered at the first sight.



Those expressions rather mean _to hit on someone_. They don't have to do with _looking_.

I'd translate _perving on someone_ as _dikizlemek_ or _kesmek_.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks Muchacha & Rallino. I'm uncertain about the word kesmek since the only meanings given in the dictionary seem to be :-  cut, break, clip, cease, stop, discontinue, interrupt, disconnect, intersect, abandon, butcher, carve, chop off, close, close down, crop, cut back, cut off, cut out, deaden, dock, drop, dry up, excise, fair, fell, gash, give over, hack.   
Can you give me some examples of the use of both words? Thanks.


----------



## Rallino

You can say like: 
_Hangi kızı kesiyorsun iki saattir?_ (Which girl have you been perving on?)

I guess _dikizlemek_ is not used as often. I can't come up with a sentence that sounds natural.


----------



## dilandlanguage

Pencerenin arkasına gizlenip geçenleri dikizliyor


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks to both. Dilandlanguage, I think that you are referring to a type of röntgenci rather than perving in general. Are 
Kadının götünü kesiyordu/dikizliyordu possible?


----------



## Rallino

rupertbrooke said:


> Are
> Kadının götünü kesiyordu/dikizliyordu possible?


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks! I'm getting there.


----------



## dilandlanguage

"Dikiz"  comes from   "rearview mirror ",  we call it "dikiz aynası"* 
*


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks, dilandlanguage.


----------

